# Software für Code-Schnipsel



## darekkay (16. Dez 2010)

Hey,
ich suche eine Software, mit der man Code-Schnipsel gut verwalten kann.
Ich weiß, "google ist dein Freund", aber bei sowas ist er natürlich _zu_ freundlich, und spuckt 1000 Programme aus. Selbst programmieren wäre auch ne Idee, aber vielleicht gibt es ja schon ein gutes Tool, welches allen Ansprüchen genügt ^^
Hat jemand eine gute Empfehlung für mich?

Und wo wir beim Thema sind - gibt es eine gute Quelle für die (java) code snippets selbst?


----------



## eRaaaa (16. Dez 2010)

Also ich hab direkt keine Antwort auf deine Frage, aber wieso verwaltest du diese nicht in deiner IDE ? Ein SnippetWorkspace oder so 
Für kleine Sachen kann man sich auch Templates anlegen, zumindest in Eclipse ^^

Eine Quelle kenne ich auch nicht, ich weiß aber dass ein User hier, auf googlecode ein Snippet-Projekt führt, wer das war weiß ich jetzt aber nicht und ob`s Schnippsel sind die du gebrauchen kannst ???:L:bahnhof:


----------



## darekkay (17. Dez 2010)

Danke erstmal, das wäre natürlich eine Alternative 

Doch mir würde eine externe Verwaltung eher gefallen, da ich sie unabhängig von Eclipse benutzen könnte. Ich hab jetzt schon 5-6 verschiedene Programme durch, und keines ist so richtig brauchbar. Werde ich dann wohl selbst programmieren, zudem ich eh auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Nebenprojekt bin ^^


----------



## maki (17. Dez 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einem wiki?

DokuWiki zB.


----------



## darekkay (17. Dez 2010)

hm, das wäre auch eine idee. ich werd's mir auf jeden fall anschauen, danke


----------



## maki (17. Dez 2010)

Hat den Vorteil dass man da mehr als nur Codeschnippsel ablegen kann, zB. Links und ganze Anleitungen.


----------



## Flip1mn (9. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
ich stand vor einem ähnlichen Problem. DokuWiki hab' ich versucht, ist mittlerweile aber doch wieder eingestaubt. Ein Wiki macht Sinn, wenn man größere Artikel verfasst. Jedoch sind Code-Schnipsel meist alles andere als groß. Und die Suchfunktion hat mich für meinen Fall auch nicht überzeugt. Effektiv hab' ich eine kleine Java-Software geschrieben und mittlerweile sogar als OpenSource freigegeben. Läuft bei mir sehr gut und stabil. Aber hat sicher noch einige Fehler, die mir noch nicht aufgefallen sind, und ist deshalb im Beta-Test. Anregungen und Kritik sind willkommen.
schnipsel - Project Hosting on Google Code


----------



## Antoras (10. Jan 2011)

Wie wäre es mit GitHub? Den Code kannst du von überall editieren und angucken wo du Git oder einen Browser zur Verfügung hast. Neben der Möglichkeit von ganzen Projekte bietet dir GitHub auch die Möglichkeit einzelne Snippets zu verwalten. Inkl. Versionshistorie und alles was Git sonst noch kann.


----------

